# Suitable Tank Mates for P. Saulosi



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

What would be a good species to have in a 55g with a group of 2m and 6f p. Saulosi. I want a species that has both nice looking males and females. Ideally i would like a species that have males and females that are different colors like Saulosi. (my Saulsoi females are closer to an orange color than yellow) I have been having trouble finding a good species that would be a suitable tank mate. Msobo look to much like P. Saulsoi but this is the one i really wanted. I really like the white top hara as well. COuld these work with my P. Saulsoi? I didnt really want to go to my back up plan but if i have to i would just put in 3-4 acei and 3-4 yellow labs.

What do you all think?
Msobo looks too much alike?
What about Cyno afra white top hara? could these work?
Any other recommendations?
Should i just go with my back up plan?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cynotilapia sp hara and Maingano? Socolofi are nice too.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i thought about maingano as well . Do you think they look to much like salosi? Same colors and all.


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

I have Maingano and Saulosi in a 125 with no problems between them. My biggest problem was a female Saulosi that would not tolerate the other females.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Because one is barred and one is striped, they look different enough not to view each other as direct competition. It would give you more of the bright blue color in the tank, but does not fit your criteria of dimorphic.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had saulosi with White top hara. I liked this set-up a lot

My 55 gallon currently has Cobue with saulosi. I will have maingano in there soon.

I think that set-up will look nice as well.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My 120 has Saulosi, Cyno sp. Hara, Maingano, Rusties, red zebras, and Acei. All work fine. My vote would be the Hara.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think the white top and maingano is going to be what i go with. That sounds like a really nice color combination. Also i have always like the way white top hara look. Both the males and the females look nice.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I actually got 4 maingano today. I love the way the tank looks. The saulosi and maingano male were near each circling each other. The blue on black but with horizontal vs vertical barring looked really cool.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

so white top hara are ok to mix with saulosi? I always thought I couldn't mix them because the males kinda look similar.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are both blue barred fish but one is very light blue and the other is very dark blue.

Also one has heavy continuous bars and the other has just a couple thin black bars.

They look like positive and negative (if you are old enough to have seen photography film negatives). They do well together.


----------

